
Ask HN: What is the best way to wrap C++ for Python in 2019 - Areading314
There seem to be MANY ways to to this: cython, swig, using Python.h directly, etc.<p>What is the easiest way to get a nice C++&#x2F;Python development workflow going?
======
ryansmccoy
I asked this question a few weeks ago to someone at a conference who uses both
C++ and Python and if I remember correctly his recommendation was Pybind11

[https://pybind11.readthedocs.io/](https://pybind11.readthedocs.io/)

~~~
Areading314
Neat, hadn't heard about this. I'll check it out!

